# Living in a car - a form of survival?



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

A lot of people are building bunkers as their way to survive a potential doomsday scenario. However, I think living out of a car could be the solution for a lot of people. A car is mobile, allowing me to drive to a different location when necessary. I can sleep in either the trunk or the backseat, be on the move to avoid enemies, etc. Has anyone ever thought of stocking up in a vehicle just in case?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> A lot of people are building bunkers as their way to survive a potential doomsday scenario.


I am not sure I believe your idea that LOTS of people are building bunkers... I would guess that most REAL hard working preppers do not have and do not want a nasty hole in the ground that could be plowed up with a little bit of heavy equipment

As to a car... the problem with a vehicle is it gets you from a to b to fast..you are quickly around the corner and in the enemies line of sight/ambush

a car invites a search. it makes noise.

for a quick escape wonderful.. but as a form of living post shtf... you are asking for trouble and asking to get killed for your possession. moving around means you are constantly in a NEW area that you do not know...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with MM but think there is limited use and at least have that option standing by!


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not sure I believe your idea that LOTS of people are building bunkers... I would guess that most REAL hard working preppers do not have and do not want a nasty hole in the ground that could be plowed up with a little bit of heavy equipment
> 
> As to a car... the problem with a vehicle is it gets you from a to b to fast..you are quickly around the corner and in the enemies line of sight/ambush
> 
> ...


I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


hope you have a built in bathroom and ability to gather water while staying into your low mileage per gallon battle car and how will it fill it up.

making it a tank will trade mobility for maneuverability. I hope this work is done prior to the SHTF because it wont happen after!!! also.. make sure you stay off gravel roads or areas that might get you stuck.

be prepared to change tires often since heavy vehicles will take their toll on the rubber.

good luck, I will give you a very short life expectancy... My guess is you will get killed while getting fuel or taking a number 2....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


You are so full of :vs_poop:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> A lot of people are building bunkers as their way to survive a potential doomsday scenario. However, I think living out of a car could be the solution for a lot of people. A car is mobile, allowing me to drive to a different location when necessary. I can sleep in either the trunk or the backseat, be on the move to avoid enemies, etc. Has anyone ever thought of stocking up in a vehicle just in case?


Okay, I have made my decision .... Idiot it is.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Back in the early 70s I lived n a car for three months, It was abandoned so it's sole purpose was shelter, I had fallen on hard times then, the car kept me dry, but it surly wasn't my first choice, I would have to be in dire straits to do that again, Buy the way, I worked my way out of that situation by people giving me opportunities ,not handouts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Okay, I have made my decision .... Idiot it is.


Ahhhhhh, the inevitable undeniable truth.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Are we having fun yet? What rock did this guy crawl out from under, I really don't think he has thought things through very well, prepping isn't like living a fantasy, it's dealing with reality....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Are we having fun yet? What rock did this guy crawl out from under, I really don't think he has thought things through very well, prepping isn't like living a fantasy, it's dealing with reality....


Nuttier than squirrel shit


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TomBrands said:


> I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cars need gas. SHTF gas will be in short supply quickly. You will be stranded right along with the rest that failed to be ready. The last place to want to be if things go bad is on the move with limited supplies and options.
You may not except this but most of us prep first for natural disasters not all out anarchy . I have seen first hand how poor a job FEMA and other government and NGO's do.
FEMA is nothing more than a wind fall for government workers. Most of time and money spent on FEMA is wasted. Like public education.
I will take some of the load off them and take care of us with out their help. As I have said may times the sign we hold up will Not say help us. It will point towards Milwaukee or Madison and say we are fine go help them. I know the idea of taking care of your self is a very foreign idea to liberals, but for some us it is how we have lived our entire life.
Should Civil unrest brought on by liberals become a problem, stay in the city coming here would be a big mistake. Unlike liberals we will extend real charity to those in need not just point out how others should do it. We will also defend against the hand out crowd Homie thinks he is coming here to take. This aint the hood.. Either way we are ready.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TomBrands said:


> I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


That sounds awesome!  The only thing I would add is a bumper sticker that says: "Coexist or Die!" to the back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The one thing no one has brought up yet. Do you know how much an armored car costs? There's a reason why only the really wealthy have them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> The one thing no one has brought up yet. Do you know how much an armored car costs? There's a reason why only the really wealthy have them.


 he is going to put armor all , all over the car to protect it .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

On the serious side as part of being prepared I do have an option. I'll live in my van down by the river if needed. Yes it's 4wd. Sure beats a tent or tarp.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Why reply to trolls?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

inceptor said:


> The one thing no one has brought up yet. Do you know how much an armored car costs? There's a reason why only the really wealthy have them.


My guess is he is going to build it.. with an A-Team Music montage!!!! he already has the machine guns and armor and bullet-proof glass.. just needs a cool nickname like B.A.. might I suggest since that is taken he go with D.A......


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> A lot of people are building bunkers as their way to survive a potential doomsday scenario. However, I think living out of a car could be the solution for a lot of people. A car is mobile, allowing me to drive to a different location when necessary. I can sleep in either the trunk or the backseat, be on the move to avoid enemies, etc. Has anyone ever thought of stocking up in a vehicle just in case?


Here's an idea for you if you end up in a cooler climate. For heat while sleeping in the trunk of your shelter car simply take a old vacuum hose and some duct tape then secure the hose to your shelter cars exhaust pipe and stick the other end of the hose into the trunk. This will guarantee a warm and deep sleep. Please try this soon.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Why reply to trolls?


Because it's fun, we aren't serious all the time


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


Been watching too many vid games have we?

Your car statement shows you have not as clue about engineering or armor.

And just where do you propose to get machine guns?

Ever hear of a Molotov cocktail or an eagle fireball?

I need a laugh, even a chuckle, tell me the details of the armor, guns, and how you will attach it all together.

How old are you, 14?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> I would have the car heavily-armored. It would essentially be a tank. I would have multiple machine guns and cameras, bullet proof glass, etc. Anyone who wants to kill me for my car will be killed.


Right just one small RPG and you are toast.


----------



## Julia Slobberts (Feb 9, 2017)

I would be concerned about having enough fuel since most gas stations would likely be closed.


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> Right just one small RPG and you are toast.


Do you not think my cameras would pick up movement if an RPG team tries to get into position? I would easily be able to fire off a few hundred machine gun rounds at them before they launch.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


>


Dang it!!!! You beat me to it!!! GRRRRR!!!


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> Do you not think my cameras would pick up movement if an RPG team tries to get into position? I would easily be able to fire off a few hundred machine gun rounds at them before they launch.


RPG team? Get that from play MW with brochachos? And a few hundred rounds? Really? You must have some of them 30 bullets a second clip magazine clips.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

TomBrands said:


> Do you not think my cameras would pick up movement if an RPG team tries to get into position? I would easily be able to fire off a few hundred machine gun rounds at them before they launch.


you got solar panels and a battery bank to run those cameras? or you going full Nuclear with a Mr. Fission on your DeLorean modifications?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> Do you not think my cameras would pick up movement if an RPG team tries to get into position? I would easily be able to fire off a few hundred machine gun rounds at them before they launch.


spoken like someone that has never been there and seen the elephant. Crap they waited in spider holes back in the 60's with nothing but a bit of water and a bag of cooked rice and took on the mightiest army in the world. Technology is not going to help you especially when folks have to sleep. Try doing 4 on 4 off watches for about a day and see just how dazed and disoriented you become


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anti armor teams operate from ambush or concealment, they don't stand up and wave at you..

The heat jet will burn through you, and you will be dead so fast you won't even know it.

Still haven't told me where you are going to get the guns.

How much ammo do you plan on carrying for them and what type of MG?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Lived in the back of a Chevy LUV for a few months in college. 
Down by the river.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> A lot of people are building bunkers as their way to survive a potential doomsday scenario. However, I think living out of a car could be the solution for a lot of people. A car is mobile, allowing me to drive to a different location when necessary. I can sleep in either the trunk or the backseat, be on the move to avoid enemies, etc. Has anyone ever thought of stocking up in a vehicle just in case?


My alcoholic outlaw uncle by marriage named Bruce.. used to live in an old abandoned school bus on the Brazos River near Possum Kingdom lake. He got along just fine as long as he stayed home. One time him and one of his buddies decided to drive to have a few beers at some of the bars around the lake. They got mad at each other on the way back home and uncle Bruce wound up stomping the poor guy to death in the floorboard of the car. He did not get in any trouble for that. He did not make friends easy or play well with others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> Do you not think my cameras would pick up movement if an RPG team tries to get into position? I would easily be able to fire off a few hundred machine gun rounds at them before they launch.


You've got it all covered it seems. Maybe you could even out run the RPG. I know I dodged a few in Fallout 4.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I think you live in a dream world & play to many video games. Enlist in the military for 4 yrs & learn what the real world is about. About living in your car be sure to stock up on lots of Vaseline when the bad guys drag you out of your car.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Living in your car poses some real security risks, since you would always be visible and easy to attack. 
If things became Hell, the first thing to go into Hell would be the freeways, they would be in a state of havoc.
I could visualize getting into shootouts, with multiple attackers, and on multiple occasions; in close proximity of time too. 
(If I sound dramatic, I am, but you would be lucky to survive in a car.)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Here's an idea for you if you end up in a cooler climate. For heat while sleeping in the trunk of your shelter car simply take a old vacuum hose and some duct tape then secure the hose to your shelter cars exhaust pipe and stick the other end of the hose into the trunk. This will guarantee a warm and deep sleep. Please try this soon.


I am sensing irony here, and a dab of hostility too.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I think someone's been watching to many Mad Max movies. You'd live longer digging and living in that spider hole someone mentioned earlier. Just repurpose your car to look like a pile of junk no one would give a second look to. You could sneak in and out thru the trunk. 

Come to think of it I saw that in a Mad Max movie myself. The guy who flew that helicopter had a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Here's an idea for you if you end up in a cooler climate. For heat while sleeping in the trunk of your shelter car simply take a old vacuum hose and some duct tape then secure the hose to your shelter cars exhaust pipe and stick the other end of the hose into the trunk. This will guarantee a warm and deep sleep. Please try this soon.


Reminds me of a friends wife back in 79.

Ford station wagon in the garage, vac cleaner hose in rear window.

She packed the three kids in it with her, all pre-school.

Fired it up, just as they went unconscious it ran out of gas.

Friend came home and found them out but alive, called ambulance.

She went to the rubber room for 10 years, got out, he divorced her which is OK being cured.

A year and a half later she tried again, Darwin Award, OD'd.

Today the kids don't even remember her, such a waste.

The irony of it all she was a nurse in the hospital she was put in, after release, went back to work there.

She whacked herself while on duty one night by injection.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Stick said:


> Lived in the back of a Chevy LUV for a few months in college.
> Down by the river.


----------

